# questions about duckin N.Dakota



## lunkerlineside (Feb 7, 2003)

does anyone know of a website where North Dakota non-res. hunting liscences can be purchased. Also we plan on visiting the first two weeks in October, I assume there will be some birds around by then, any suggestions?
When do the snows move through? is that a bit early for them? any info or advice is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow are hit and miss in ND now. The first two weeks in Oct is way to early for snows. iIf you want snows you should coem the later part of Oct or early Nov, but then we have the deer hunting season kinda of a pain to sit in the dekes and were blaze orange when you get up to retreive birds. . Check the Nd game and fish web page for liscencing info.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NR licenses probably won't be available until June at the earliest.

GB3 is right about the snows. Very hit and miss. If you're here the first couple weeks of October, your options are ducks and canada geese.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Snows = Canada (Manitoba and SK)

If you want to hunt snows in ND you will need to be very flexible on timing. Buy your license early, but head to ND when the migration hits the peak.


----------



## lunkerlineside (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't care so much about missing the snows, we're really coming for the ducks. We don't get snow geese at all here in Rhode Island, so that would have been a cool bonus but it doesn't matter. What about cranes or swans? what is the chance of getting them? Are there alot around, or hard to find? Do swans come into the potholes or fields while you're duck hunting or do you have to target them specifically?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You would need a special tag for swans.They are $25 for Non-res.There is a drawing for them and you would have an equal chance with res. to get a tag.They do sit on the larger sloughs.
Cranes also need a permit.Ours is free,I don't know about non-res.They are very abundant in the central part of the state.Most hunters use crane decoys or pass shoot them.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

A non-resident crane liscense is $5.


----------

